# Most Underated & Widely Unknown Plugins ?



## synthpunk (Apr 6, 2015)

What are everyone's favorites ? Here are a couple of mine (be sure to check both's freebie page)...

Soundhack:
http://www.soundhack.com/

Airwindows
http://www.airwindows.com/


----------



## gsilbers (Apr 6, 2015)

*Re: Most Underated & Unknown Plugins ?*

sinevibes


----------



## Blackster (Apr 6, 2015)

*Re: Most Underated & Unknown Plugins ?*

I use this little thing very often: 
http://www.toneboosters.com/tb-flx/


----------



## Lex (Apr 6, 2015)

*Re: Most Underated & Unknown Plugins ?*

http://www.voxengo.com/


----------



## Bo Clausen (Apr 7, 2015)

*Re: Most Underated & Unknown Plugins ?*



Lex @ Tue Apr 07 said:


> http://www.voxengo.com/



+ 100


----------



## muk (Apr 7, 2015)

Magix Independence Origami. It's long in the tooth, it has an ugly gui, but it sounds fantastic. I think there is an le-version that you can try for free.


----------



## tokatila (Apr 7, 2015)

*Re: Most Underated & Unknown Plugins ?*

How I know a plugin is unknown or/and underrated? :shock:

That being said, Melda and Voxengo stuff doesn't get mentioned too often. Maybe? 

They both have quite ugly GUIs , hmm..


----------



## evilantal (Apr 7, 2015)

Fielding Reviver
Voxengo VariSaturator
Photosounder SplineEQ
Glitchmachines stuff


----------



## Anders Wall (Apr 7, 2015)

*Re: Most Underated & Unknown Plugins ?*

Not a plugin but...

SPEAR:
http://www.klingbeil.com/spear/

Sinusoidal Partial Editing Analysis and Resynthesis

It's a free alternative to AudioSculpt.

Regards,

/Anders


----------



## gsilbers (Apr 7, 2015)

metasynth


----------



## ag75 (Apr 7, 2015)

I love sample magics AB plugin. It's great. https://www.samplemagic.com/details/184/magic-ab


----------



## Lex (Apr 7, 2015)

ag75 @ Tue Apr 07 said:


> I love sample magics AB plugin. It's great. https://www.samplemagic.com/details/184/magic-ab



+1


----------



## passenger57 (Apr 7, 2015)

http://magnus.smartelectronix.com/


----------



## Vin (Apr 7, 2015)

Anything from ToneBoosters (especially Barricade and ReelBus) and Variety of Sound (SlickHDR is a favorite of mine) - plugins I use on pretty much every track.


----------



## impressions (Apr 7, 2015)

toneboosters too


----------



## kurtvanzo (Apr 7, 2015)

FabFilter Pro Bundle (especially when it was on sale around christmas) is hard to beat. Great GUI, Full visual display that is smoother and looks better than Voxengo IMHO. Between Compression, Gate, EQ, De-esser, Multiband Compression and Top notch Limiter, it covers a lot amazingly well. And the sound is the best part, always rock solid and even at extreme levels they all respond in a pleasing way. I've done more with the 24 Band Parametric EQ than any other plug-in, and I'm surprised how well it responds, it's pumped some new life into old recordings. Plus the Multiband Compressor is amazing, a preset for bass that makes it pop, even better for mastering. Good sounding Presets and simple to adjust, plus plenty of controls (and sub-controls) for us tweakers. Give me those, Altiverb, and some of Sound Toys goodies and I can mix/ master anything. :D

http://www.fabfilter.com/products/

Also check out plugin discounts for discounted prices when there are no sales, give them an email address to sign up and many of their prices are 20-30% off, very cool...

http://plugindiscounts.com/

Cheers, o-[][]-o 

KV


----------



## paulmatthew (Apr 7, 2015)

Unfiltered Audio G8 and Sandman.

Nomad Factory Magma .

Plug & Mix Bundle 

Cableguys Volume Shaper. 

Not sure if these are considered underrated but they are all affordable and have proven useful .


----------



## pixel (Apr 7, 2015)

VAZ Modular

Still, one of the best sounding virtual analog synth. Very wwwwarm 
I don't understand how it is possible that this VA is not popular. Probably because ugly GUI. But it has been done years ago and still it can beat a lot of new VA's

http://www.vaz-synths.com/vmindex.html


----------



## Kuusniemi (Apr 7, 2015)

I'll add Future Audio Workshop Circle2 to the list. Brilliant synth: http://www.futureaudioworkshop.com/circle/


----------



## evilantal (Apr 8, 2015)

Little Endian SpectrumWorx


----------



## tokatila (Apr 8, 2015)

Almost forgot, A.O.M factory Invisible Limiter.

8)


----------



## José Herring (Apr 8, 2015)

http://anarchysoundsoftware.co.uk/anarc ... page_id=45

http://www.stillwellaudio.com/plugins/rocket-compressor/ (http://www.stillwellaudio.com/plugins/r ... ompressor/)

http://www.stillwellaudio.com/plugins/bombardier-buss-compressor/ (http://www.stillwellaudio.com/plugins/b ... ompressor/)



http://embertone.com/instruments/herringclarinet.php


----------



## Saxer (Apr 8, 2015)

dynamic spectrum mapper: http://www.proaudiodsp.com/products/dsm/


----------



## Living Fossil (Apr 8, 2015)

*Re: Most Underated & Unknown Plugins ?*



WallofSound @ Tue Apr 07 said:


> Not a plugin but...
> 
> SPEAR:
> http://www.klingbeil.com/spear/
> ...



Thank you very much for this link!!!


----------



## Living Fossil (Apr 8, 2015)

*Re: Most Underated & Unknown Plugins ?*



tokatila @ Tue Apr 07 said:


> How I know a plugin is unknown or/and underrated? :shock:
> 
> That being said, Melda and Voxengo stuff doesn't get mentioned too often. Maybe?



i use a lot of Melda Plug ins, they are really great.
Specially the the Multiband stuff is fantastic (Multi-Transient, M-Distortion, M-Granular, M-Dynamics, M-Comb etc.)


----------



## synthpunk (Apr 8, 2015)

Hell yah! Cheers Jose!



josejherring @ Wed Apr 08 said:


> http://anarchysoundsoftware.co.uk/anarchysoundsoftware/?page_id=45


----------



## alexmshore (Apr 8, 2015)

Big fan of a lot of the stuff from http://www.sknote.it

Also the Fairchild and SSL Compressors from http://www.overtonedsp.co.uk


----------



## synthpunk (Apr 8, 2015)

Using STA-Level btw Alex ?



alexmshore @ Wed Apr 08 said:


> Big fan of a lot of the stuff from http://www.sknote.it
> 
> Also the Fairchild and SSL Compressors from http://www.overtonedsp.co.uk


----------



## alexmshore (Apr 8, 2015)

aesthete @ Wed Apr 08 said:


> Using STA-Level btw Alex ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No I don't own that one actually. Would you recommend it?

Looking forward to their Stereo Double Compressor.. Modelled on the Shadow Hills it seems 8)


----------



## synthpunk (Apr 8, 2015)

I have not tried it and there is no demo semmingly. I have always been infatuated by those big vintage compressors like the Gates, Fairchild, and Federal.



alexmshore @ Wed Apr 08 said:


> aesthete @ Wed Apr 08 said:
> 
> 
> > Using STA-Level btw Alex ?
> ...


----------



## lachrimae (Apr 8, 2015)

Although I don't think it's worth buying on its own, if Guitar Rig is sitting dormant in your VST folder forgotten among the rest of the huge Komplete collection I recommend dusting it off and using it as a multi-fx unit for any material. 
There are some excellent Effects Presets to give you and idea of the power of it's modulation capabilities.


----------

